# Princess Louise Hospital - June 2010



## D-Kay (Jul 20, 2010)

*History from Wiki*

Princess Louise Hospital, Kensington, came into existence as a direct result of people recognising a need for medical care among the poor in the parish and taking matters into their own hands. By their hard work and commitment to their cause they managed to achieve their goal and local health and welfare was improved beyond recognition.

In other words, the hospital was built by the people for the people.

Some medical care had been available for the sick and poor in Kensington from the early 1800s, most likely provided by a group of medical and philanthropic people getting together and starting what was called in those days a "dispensary." This would have been a consulting room or converted building where medical men could attend their patients, give treatments, dispense medicines, and so on. From such small beginnings the Kensington Dispensary opened in 1815 at 13, Holland Street, with an initial expense of twenty pounds for furniture and equipment.

A group of medical practitioners opened an establishment there for the purpose of interviewing their poorer patients, and apparently continued there until the Kensington Dispensary was founded as a properly constituted body on April 12th 1840.

Its affairs were governed by a Committee of lay people, advised by a medical board of 8 doctors. A consultant physician and surgeon were appointed plus a resident Apothecary, required to be a licentiate of the Apothecaries' Hall.

Although in the mid-1800s there was general poverty and extremely poor living conditions throughout Kensington, by the end of the nineteenth century improvements were taking place in the districts nearer the Dispensary, but the working classes were moving north west to the new district of North Kensington. Soon some of the worst slums in London could be found in that area, particularly in the Potteries of Notting Dale, in Golborne, and Kensal.


#1







#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7






#8







Thanks for looking


----------



## Els (Jul 20, 2010)

Oddly enough we checked out this place last weekend but my mate forgot his camera battery so that, plus the access hassle factor divided by the site quality quotient just didn't make it worthwhile.

So, given what’s left of it and how small it is, you got some good pics.


----------

